# DS #4106: C.O.R.E. (USA)



## tempBOT (Aug 15, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-5296^^


----------



## TwinBlades (Aug 15, 2009)

I have to agree with Rayder... What do you expect for the DS? For those who are complaining and want some REAL FPS, go play Counter Strike or Quake Live NOT HALO! I mean you dont have to come here and complain for the last maybe 10 pages or so saying it sucks and bla bla bla. If your going to cry about it, go to your mom since mom's are the best for these solutions


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 15, 2009)

Hard to find reviews for this game, as DS FPS usually don't do well.  
But here's a first impression by PlaidShirtedMan from GameFAQs:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> So I got my copy via Fed-Ex today (I ordered straight from the Graffiti Entertainment store on Ebay, only took 2 days to get to me and I live the whole way across the country from them!)
> 
> Here are my initial impressions after playing through some of the first level single player.
> 
> ...



Source: http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/genmessage....;topic=50917373


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 15, 2009)

*goes to sources*

Thanks for posting!!!


----------



## granville (Aug 15, 2009)

Sorry that I didn't submit nfo or game icon. They are now online-







NFO- http://scene.releases.free.fr/dl_nfo.php?s=nds&g=4106


----------



## jan777 (Aug 15, 2009)

the cover sure sucks for a "good game"


inb4massnoobflood


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 15, 2009)

Yeah guys, get ready for server timeouts.


----------



## Minox (Aug 15, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Yeah guys, get ready for server timeouts.


That'll only happen if this game has a new copy protection.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Aug 15, 2009)

i dont see this ANYWHERE on the Scene yet.


I think the Dumpers JUST DUMPED THIS.

showing the file name and such but nothing yet


strange thing is that eveyrwhere i go countinng GameStop, Babbages, Game Rush, Game Crazy.. ANYWHERE!

THey dont have it!! = /

this MUST be a Pre-Ordered copy


----------



## jan777 (Aug 15, 2009)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




And when they realize its just another overhyphed fps

(conduit)


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 15, 2009)

Well it doesn't have the red words, so that means this game isn't that popular.


----------



## Rayder (Aug 15, 2009)

And now for the obligatory.... 

About Freakin' time!


----------



## TwinBlades (Aug 15, 2009)

Hmm, I cant find it anywhere! Can anyone confirm if the game has actually been dumped? Thanks and sorry if this is breaking the rules, if so please forgive me!


----------



## maddenfong (Aug 15, 2009)

so anybody know where to download the rom?


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 15, 2009)

maddenfong said:
			
		

> so anybody know where to download the rom?



This is where my mod duties would come in handy.


----------



## maddenfong (Aug 15, 2009)

hehe sorry, but you u get them illegally 2!


----------



## Exbaddude (Aug 15, 2009)

LOL Finally. x3


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 15, 2009)

maddenfong said:
			
		

> so anybody know where to download the rom?



Doesn't signing up specifically tell you NOT TO ASK FOR THEM HERE?


----------



## Chopders (Aug 15, 2009)

Thank you! Was about time... More than an year or two. =D


----------



## Reaper (Aug 15, 2009)

YYYYYYYYYYESSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!
I've waited so long for this. But it probably sucks because of all the hype and waiting


----------



## Rayder (Aug 15, 2009)

It is real.  I found it and am slurping it now.  If you can't find it, sucks to be you.


----------



## Exbaddude (Aug 15, 2009)

Sucks that it's not Wifi though. :S


----------



## Fabis94 (Aug 15, 2009)

No WiFi for an FPS? Who made a decision like that...


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Aug 15, 2009)

got it too guys...will check in a bit if this has protection

edit 53 seconds


----------



## crissm25 (Aug 15, 2009)

Hmm is this a pre order since ******** doesnt have it and its the best source Lol?

Sorry for adding a source I Deleted it


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 15, 2009)

crissm25 said:
			
		

> Hmm is this a pre order since [deleted for my protection] doesnt have it and its the best source Lol?



What're you talking about.  I just looked, they have it.  Also, probably not good to tell people places.


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 15, 2009)

Uploaded on one of my sources.

Can't wait to try this out!


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Aug 15, 2009)

ya..like the SUiTS.

they are ALLLWAYYYYSSS Watching.

TESTING ROM NOW! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(works so far)

WHOLY SHIT.

I THINK IT WORKS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lol wtf...its sounds like you are the enemy getting hit when ur getting hit XD


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 15, 2009)

FINALLY IT IS HERE!
time to check the game out


----------



## Fabis94 (Aug 15, 2009)

Found it. Ima try it out.


----------



## Depravo (Aug 15, 2009)

In a word: Generic.


----------



## maddenfong (Aug 15, 2009)

i got it!!!!


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Aug 15, 2009)

loooks like a bland shooter

shoot killer turrets.....kill people...get hit with doom like SFX.

BUT ITS FREE!


----------



## updowners (Aug 15, 2009)

.


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 15, 2009)

It's working great on EDGE Firmware v1.5.

I wonder why though, in the beginning when you start it up, it asks you what kind of DS you have. Lite or Phat?


----------



## Trulen (Aug 15, 2009)

WHERE DO I DOWNLOAD a wiimote.


I'll give it a try.  May be generic, but the controls are reported to work nicely!


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 15, 2009)

Seems kind...plain, to me.


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 15, 2009)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> Seems kind...plain, to me.



Very. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Does your copy lag at some points?


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 15, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> shinkukage09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, but if yours does, it might be the flashcard.


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 15, 2009)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ugh. I'm downloading another copy right now. Hope it isn't my EDGE. D=


----------



## granville (Aug 15, 2009)

Yeah, it's your basic shooter. Generic, but not BAD. Kind of like a mid-90's FPS I guess, but not played too many of those. Game LOOKS pretty good, but the framerate seems pretty sporadic. Sometimes, it goes at 60FPS, but other times it seems to dip around 30FPS, maybe even less. I'll play more before any final judgment on the actual game.


----------



## Frostshocker (Aug 15, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> It's working great on EDGE Firmware v1.5.
> 
> I wonder why though, in the beginning when you start it up, it asks you what kind of DS you have. Lite or Phat?



if your on a phat it brightens up the screen just checked it


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 15, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's your basic shooter. Generic, but not BAD. Kind of like a mid-90's FPS I guess, but not played too many of those. Game LOOKS pretty good, but the framerate seems pretty sporadic. Sometimes, it goes at 60FPS, but other times it seems to dip around 30FPS, maybe even less. I'll play more before any final judgment on the actual game.



Maybe that's why I'm experiencing some lag.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Aug 15, 2009)

Depravo said:
			
		

> In a word: Generic.



Yeah...I equate the anticipation of this game kinda like hoping to get laid by the least ugly chick in the bar. It's not really worth waiting for, but when you're horny and there's nothing better, it sure looks good.


----------



## luke_c (Aug 15, 2009)

FAWK YEAH! Considering i go on vacation in seven hours this is perfect timing. Something to keep me Occupied.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Aug 15, 2009)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




QUOTED FOR TRUTH!!


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 15, 2009)

The controls on this game kinda suck.  L to shoot, R to zoom, D-Pad to move, Touchscreen to turn, X or Y to crouch.  Crouching is hard, Zooming is hard.  Bad control scheme.


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 15, 2009)

This game is very not worth all the freaking hype. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was excited at first, but after all the delays, I lost interest. And after playing, I lost interest even more now.

A game like this really shouldn't of been delayed tons of times. There's nothing important even in the game that needed to be remade and/or replaced.


----------



## Domination (Aug 15, 2009)

Is this game as good as CoD WAW?


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 15, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> This game is very not worth all the freaking hype.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's nothing really "good" in the game at all.  The graphics are okay, not what they probably could be.  The lag is bad.  The control scheme sucks.  Once again, a game not worth the hype.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 15, 2009)

Finally, all you hype mongers can finally get a well-deserved disappointment. That's whatcha get.

The control scheme sounds absolutely terrible. FPS games on the DS don't work with 2 shoulder buttons, like Goldeneye. The only way it fits is if you use the thumb strap, which is worse than the stylus in every way.

Also, pointless threads like "YEAH I DOWNLOADED IT" are completely worthless. I don't need to know that, no one does. Try to keep threads relevant to discussion. Just thought I'd say that.

I'm gonna give it a try, but I'm expecting the same thing as everyone else: thoroughly uninventive, boring, and completely average in every way.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Aug 15, 2009)

The thumb strap worse than the stylus? What?


----------



## JoyConG (Aug 15, 2009)

I remember everyone hyping this a few months ago, looks like I'm not picking it up.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 15, 2009)

I never hyped it, nor wanted it.  Just downloaded it to try it.  And, lo and behold, it sucks.


----------



## jan777 (Aug 15, 2009)

SEE! FUCKERZ

I told you it was another overhyphed fps


----------



## IzzehO (Aug 15, 2009)

It's about what you'd expect from a small time N64 FPS. The graphics certainly aren't terrific, below that of  MPH, Dementium or Moon, but it's certainly clean enough to be playable.

Had a quick play but I'll give it more of a go later. Didn't look at the settings at all but I'm hoping there is an option to change sensitivity as it takes like 5-6 swipes to turn a full turn...


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 15, 2009)

And some deluded fanboy abused the voting system...


----------



## shawn1530 (Aug 15, 2009)

there is no wifi i thought u would b able to play online. havent realy played the story yet but the graphics look pretty good 4 a ds game but no nintendo wfc that sucks


----------



## Jakob95 (Aug 15, 2009)

Game isn't that good.  It actually sucks...  I downloaded it had to delete Kirby cause I had no room.  Deleting kirby for this game wasn't worth it...  Game was sorta boring and not realistic.


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 15, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Is this game as good as CoD WAW?



doubt it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 CoD WaW rocks, zombie killing is fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well, so the game is out, hmm, guess i have a look. But i wonder though, did anyone thought that this would have been delayed yet again?


----------



## Jakob95 (Aug 15, 2009)

I say COD WOW on DS is better than this...  Wow how the hell do I  have 737 posts I had like 71x this morning...


----------



## Curley5959 (Aug 15, 2009)

WOW.. lol World Of Warcraft.. Its COD WaW isnt it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Yeah, usually stuff like this is overhyped, just like Moon was..


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 15, 2009)

Curley5959 said:
			
		

> WOW.. lol World Of Warcraft.. Its COD WaW isnt it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But Moon was actually cool...

I haven't finished it yet though, haha.

We just seriously need a new and updated version of Metroid Prime Hunters right now for the DS. Wifi and all.


----------



## anaxs (Aug 15, 2009)

awsome
gonna get this for sure


----------



## zeromac (Aug 15, 2009)

lol 5 pages about this game
Meh this looks like MOON to me, another shooter that ill probably get bored of


----------



## Donato_Dobango (Aug 15, 2009)

I played for about 5 minutes then had to stop.

It looks horrible.  Like how a Quake 2 or Unreal would look on a PSX.  If you look back on Goldeneye on the 64, the graphics are horrendous compared to the norm today, and this game somehow strives to look worse than that.

Gameplay-wise the controls also suck.  But there was more action than Moon, which I turned off in boredom not frustration.  So I guess it depends on what you are looking to avoid: boredom or tedium.


----------



## updowners (Aug 15, 2009)

.


----------



## CheatingSoi (Aug 15, 2009)

Why does it ask you if you are using a DS or a DS lite? and also, why is there no option for DSi?


----------



## Exbaddude (Aug 15, 2009)

CheatingSoi said:
			
		

> Why does it ask you if you are using a DS or a DS lite? and also, why is there no option for DSi?



I think it asks you cause there a brightness option. .__.
Maybe they removed the option for original DS?


----------



## Rayder (Aug 15, 2009)

You guys always seem to forget the low resolution of the DS screens.  I really don't know what you expect, but it's obviously more than the DS can ever hope to  handle.  The game looks fine to me.  Go through the rooms/hallways and blast stuff.   What more do you want?  WTF else is there to an FPS?  What were expecting,  Crysis graphics on the DS?  Genre redefining A.I.? Are you guys nuts or what?  This isn't a PS2/3 or X-box, PSP or PC, it's a freakin' DS.  I ask again, what did you expect?  For a DS, this game is quite nice.  Certainly better than the plethora of cutesy crap that everyone seems to go ga-ga over.  Then there's the fact that 99% of you people reading this DL'd it for free.  So quit bitching!  Did it really pain your ass that much to wait a minute or two for a free game download and then have the gall to complain about it?

At least I have an excuse for not liking it, I hate all FPS's, but GEEZ! You people are truly spoiled if you think this is a bad game. In the little bit that I've played of this, it seems to me to be the BEST FPS created on the DS thus far. (lack of online WiFi notwithstanding)

You waited and wanted and hyped and complained of the delays for this game so much that there was no possible way it could ever meet the hype that surrounded it.

So just chill and talk about the game and not its limitations imposed because of the system it was created on.  Can we do that please?

Probably not.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...sigh...


----------



## SaltyDog (Aug 15, 2009)

Glad to see its not vaporware. Now if they would just release that Pirate game...


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 15, 2009)

Rayder said:
			
		

> You guys always seem to forget the low resolution of the DS screens.  I really don't know what you expect, but it's obviously more than the DS can ever hope to  handle.  The game looks fine to me.  Go through the rooms/hallways and blast stuff.   What more do you want?  WTF else is there to an FPS?  What were expecting,  Crysis graphics on the DS?  Genre redefining A.I.? Are you guys nuts or what?  This isn't a PS2/3 or X-box, PSP or PC, it's a freakin' DS.  I ask again, what did you expect?  For a DS, this game is quite nice.  Certainly better than the plethora of cutesy crap that everyone seems to go ga-ga over.  Then there's the fact that 99% of you people reading this DL'd it for free.  So quit bitching!  Did it really pain your ass that much to wait a minute or two for a free game download and then have the gall to complain about it?
> 
> At least I have an excuse for not liking it, I hate all FPS's, but GEEZ! You people are truly spoiled if you think this is a bad game. In the little bit that I've played of this, it seems to me to be the BEST FPS created on the DS thus far. (lack of online WiFi notwithstanding)
> 
> ...



Only problem with that is...the DS CAN and HAS handled much better then this.  CoD 4, CoD WaW, MPH, right off hand.  All of those are much better, and CORE is a game that was delayed for how long?  Those delays weren't worth it.  This is far, far from being the best FPS for the DS.  As for what we expected, we expected a lot better then what we got, considering this game was delayed how many times.


----------



## PettingZoo (Aug 15, 2009)

Well, atleast this game is better than nothing. Also is it like Moon? Because I found that game p. bad for my liking though it did a good job of passing the time :3


----------



## Shebang (Aug 15, 2009)

Lame controls, could have done better. Actually a shame. But then it was only an evaluation copy so nothing lost besides a few megabytes that will be deleted shortly.

shebang


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 15, 2009)

Donato_Dobango said:
			
		

> It looks horrible.  Like how a Quake 2 or Unreal would look on a PSX.


Quake 2 was on PSX and it looks better than this (from the screens anyway) also Unreal was being ported to PSX (and then cancelled) and looked better than this.

Will give it a go anyway just for the sake of it I guess, nothing else to do at work.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Aug 15, 2009)

I really don't care about the graphics
but I'll only play The Multiplayer part in this game cause it KICKS ASS!


----------



## PettingZoo (Aug 15, 2009)

Yeah, I guess you can't really bash the graphics on this seeing as many DS games don't have such flashy graphics.


----------



## ZenZero (Aug 15, 2009)

to be honest, I cany be bothered, Im still playing GTA.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 15, 2009)

Over 75 replies for this?!
And in what, half a day?

Noobs are gonna think this game is worth the download


----------



## PettingZoo (Aug 15, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Over 75 replies for this?!
> And in what, half a day?
> 
> Noobs are gonna think this game is worth the download


I lol'd, though it's worth a try. I'm going to add it to the "Games to err... "obtain"" list which I'm going to try and get round to tonight.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 15, 2009)

GoldenEye: Rogue Agent > This game.

Seriously the controls are better on that game.  This game is just "walk walk turn shoot, walk open door shoot, walk shoot".  There is no tention, no challenge nothing to keep me interested at all.  Rogue Agent is crap but from memory I could stomach it for more than 20 minutes before turning it off. 

I was hyped for this when I first heard about it a couple of years back but the videos released really put me off, I'm really surpirsed that it got hyped so much just because its a FPS.

It really remind me of this homebrew PDA game I played a while back.

Stick to Quake 2 DS, Doom, Duke Nukem, Metroid Prime Hunters and even the two Call of Duty games.  Moon is slightly better because of the controls and stroy.  Dementium is a different sort of game its more survival horror.  I may try it again later just to give it a better chance.


----------



## geminisama (Aug 15, 2009)

Whoa, it ACTUALLY CAME OUT. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I'm laughing at all the disappointment that people are experiencing after the months of hype. I'll give it a go, but I don't expect much.


----------



## zeromac (Aug 15, 2009)

I think im the first one to actually love this game! Its awesome, the best feature for me is the single card play 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I dont see whats wrong with the controls for you guys, what are u all paraplegec? well i love it no matter what anyone says, its a perfect game for me and my bro, espicially the single card play


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Aug 15, 2009)

zeromac said:
			
		

> I think im the first one to actually love this game! Its awesome, the best feature for me is the single card play
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly!


----------



## Zerrix (Aug 15, 2009)

lol finally we can have this!


----------



## Quick-zeno (Aug 15, 2009)

Yahooooo!

Some glimmer of hope for things like menudo to some out, eh?


----------



## EEragon (Aug 15, 2009)

FINALLY FINALLY FINALLY, I just couldn't wait anymore longer

thanx thanx and thanx and thanh you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ;D


----------



## shakirmoledina (Aug 15, 2009)

i dont know if this would qualify as GTA type hype situation but this is surely a good game so much so that even rayder who apparently hates fps is even so hyped
i think this is worth a try and is not bad as u may think it is... one of the better ds games if not a good ds games


----------



## spiritofcat (Aug 15, 2009)

I hadn't heard anything about this game before I saw the release, but having played it I can say it's quite okay.

It controls well enough once you increase the sensitivity in the options.
The graphics are acceptable. Reminds me of playing Quake 2 on an old computer without a 3D graphics card.


----------



## plasmatron (Aug 15, 2009)

I get sick of all this comments . Are only kids left here ?
Anyone interested in serious scene discussion ?


----------



## Crazy-S (Aug 15, 2009)

plasmatron said:
			
		

> I get sick of all this comments here. Are only kids left here ?
> Anyone interested in serious scene discussion here ?


no lets just say yay and freak out like every kiddie in here^^


I dont think this game is the hyper FPS everyone´s searching for...


----------



## Bradsta83 (Aug 15, 2009)

This isnt working in EZ Vi ive updated to v12 firmware updated to 1.4 for ds firmware and what it does after the company logos it goes blank? any suggestions why this is happening?


----------



## highanimalhouse (Aug 15, 2009)

For those NDS emulator types, the game crashes on startup for no$GBA but appears to be playable on Desmume. 

Good to see that at least it works on flash carts.


----------



## SpaceJump (Aug 15, 2009)

Anyone else problems with this game on Acekard2i? When I load it for the first time it works, but when I load the AK menu after that, the game doesn't load anymore and the icon of the game is gone. It works fine on my EZ5i. Any idea?


----------



## Langin (Aug 15, 2009)

To be honest I dont liek the game but halo is oke!


----------



## Djay187 (Aug 15, 2009)

Ok, having played the game for a short time I don't understand why it's being bashed. Once again I don't think Graffiti have helped themselves, as they did with Black Sigil by delaying and delaying they build hype for a game that people would otherwise just take in their stride.

As for the graphics, yeah they could be a little crisper but this is a DS not a PS3 or even a PSP. And talking of the PSP I don't think it comes anywhere close to the way the DS handles the control scheme of FPS's, to me this is the closest you'll get to the way a PC handles them, I love it.

As I say I've only played it a short time so I don't know how repetitive it will get like Moon or Dementium, both of which I still really liked but I'm still willing to give it a good go before I diss it!


----------



## Ad_Enuff (Aug 15, 2009)

Looks a bit like Duke Nukem/Quake 2 to me.....for a DS game its not bad.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 15, 2009)

Djay187 said:
			
		

> Ok, having played the game for a short time I don't understand why it's being bashed. Once again I don't think Graffiti have helped themselves, as they did with Black Sigil by delaying and delaying they build hype for a game that people would otherwise just take in their stride.
> 
> As for the graphics, yeah they could be a little crisper but this is a DS not a PS3 or even a PSP. And talking of the PSP I don't think it comes anywhere close to the way the DS handles the control scheme of FPS's, to me this is the closest you'll get to the way a PC handles them, I love it.
> 
> As I say I've only played it a short time so I don't know how repetitive it will get like Moon or Dementium, both of which I still really liked but I'm still willing to give it a good go before I diss it!



If you delay it once, it'll get slightly more hype. But if you've delayed it the amount of times they did, it's just stupid. And Black Sigil never got much hype. The only hype this got was from people here, and even then there wasn't a hype thread like Scribblenauts.

The graphics are 3-D, that's about it. It's no where near as polished and in-depth as Riz Zoawd or Kingdom Hearts. Yet again, much isn't. I guess it's comparable to lower grade 3-D titles. As for controls, I find them unplayable. They want to you manage 2 shoulder buttons, both the D and ABXY pads, and the touch screen? It's a terrible control scheme and you either have to use the stylus and sacrifice half the control scheme or make it unplayable with a thumbstrap. If they just copied CoD's control scheme it would've worked.

Odds are most people will find it terrible before it gets repetitive.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Aug 15, 2009)

Only played through the first part of the game where you end up meeting up with another dude at the end, but I'm liking it a lot more than I anticipated. The level design feels really good in a Doom kinda way. The character models are fugly, but the environments are pretty well rendered, I think. I'm also pleasantly surprised by the quality of the gun sounds, and the music, though repetitive, is pretty enjoyable. Feels kinda old-school. I'm cool with that. Wasn't expecting it to be much fun, really, but I'll probably end up playing through this sucker.


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 15, 2009)

B.O.R.E - ing






this game was delayed so much that it isn't worth the 36.7 MB download or the 40$ or so if you want to buy it.

Its just crap..


----------



## HaniKazmi (Aug 15, 2009)

I'll try this game, if only for the multiplayer.


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 15, 2009)

Ad_Enuff said:
			
		

> Looks a bit like Duke Nukem/Quake 2 to me.....for a DS game its not bad.



guess i am not the only guy who had this vile from playing this game, and can i add that, i didn't realised humans look that square and fugly


----------



## Elritha (Aug 15, 2009)

Wasn't expecting much from this game, tried it out and wasn't left overly disappointed when it turned out to be another mediocre FPS.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 15, 2009)

Tried it, it's meh. Graphics are mediocre, AI is mediocre too, but you do get some fun while playing it. And as other users already stated, it makes you think it's Quake.


----------



## Djay187 (Aug 15, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> As for controls, I find them unplayable. They want to you manage 2 shoulder buttons, both the D and ABXY pads, and the touch screen? It's a terrible control scheme and you either have to use the stylus and sacrifice half the control scheme or make it unplayable with a thumbstrap. If they just copied CoD's control scheme it would've worked.


How difficult is it to push up to go forward, move stylus right to look right, double tap to jump, press right shoulder to fire and so on. I admit crouching is hard but as far as I can tell it is just about the same as CoD, MPH, Moon, Dementium.
It's simplicity it's self!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 15, 2009)

Djay187 said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...Except both shoulder buttons are used. In CoD you'd use 1 shoulder button to fire, one button pad to move, and the touch screen for pretty much everything else. This one has you used twice as much and it's a pain if you want to zoom and so on. Call of Duty has much better controls.


----------



## Djay187 (Aug 15, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Djay187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are right, CoD has got better controls, why they didn't put the extra stuff on the touchscreen I don't know but I'm still enjoying this, It's not hard to move around and shoot stuff.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Aug 15, 2009)

Just tried multiplayer out. Good thing about this game is that it gives plenty of options even for download play.


----------



## Depravo (Aug 15, 2009)

Dear NoWay Studio/Graffiti Entertainment,

I am writing to inform you of the typo in the title of your latest FPS shooter for the Nintendo DS. The first letter should have been a 'B'.

Yours faithfully,
Depravo


----------



## kobykaan (Aug 15, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> It's working great on EDGE Firmware v1.5.
> 
> I wonder why though, in the beginning when you start it up, it asks you what kind of DS you have. Lite or Phat?




Thought that too maby the lighting levels !? 4 on lite and 2 on PHAT ....that's only difference I can think of other than the casing its in and say maby buttons location for start and select?!

And why no DSi option its been out long enough now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My opinion its a bit sucky for a ds game reminds me of Wolfenstein on the Megadrive with the same blocky graphics they could of polished it a lot more the ds is quite capable of smooth graphics to an extent!

I don't think its a game I would play regular ... and FPS fans will be dissapointed in this poor effort after the length of time its taken to actually get here!


----------



## Sephi (Aug 15, 2009)

this game isn't all that great, it's kinda dull.


----------



## Covarr (Aug 15, 2009)

I haven't enjoyed a single FPS on DS.

MP:H had great controls, but it was tremendously repetitive, and the graphics (though detailed) were reused too much. Everything looked even more the same than in your typical WWII shooter. Also I didn't enjoy having to go back and redo worlds.

The puzzles in Dementium were interesting, but there were too few of them. Mostly, it was just the same wandering around over and over and over, through identical looking hospital halls.

Moon was basically Dementium with simpler puzzles and a different setting, wandering around over and over and over, through identical looking MOON halls.

CoD4 was good (and damn pretty), but the controls weren't as fluid as in MP:H. That really brought it down.

I'm sure that a good DS FPS can be done, because there are examples out there both for graphics and controls, all that is needed is a developer who can come up with some original ideas, more than just a single gimmick and a thousand puzzles that are all solved the same way, as well as not-crap level design. Mission Impossible on the N64 was a game that could have been great, but was bogged down by lousy controls and overly harsh time limits in a few levels. Reimagining that game as a FPS, the DS could easily handle it, and it would probably be the best FPS on the system.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Aug 15, 2009)

I find this game utterly dull and boring.

Sorry, but this game just isn't worth the hype.


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 15, 2009)

This game is worse than Moon.


----------



## fateastray (Aug 15, 2009)

Meh, couldn't stand more than 3 minutes of this....Imagine they published it a year ago, without all the refinement.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 15, 2009)

Covarr said:
			
		

> I haven't enjoyed a single FPS on DS.
> 
> MP:H had great controls, but it was tremendously repetitive, and the graphics (though detailed) were reused too much. Everything looked even more the same than in your typical WWII shooter. Also I didn't enjoy having to go back and redo worlds.
> 
> ...



I kinda have to agree. MP: H was boring for me, mainly because I don't like Metroid Prime games at all, and Hunters was just more of the same. I haven't tried Dementium because all I've heard about it is basically wandering around a maze of hospital corridors shooting zombies and what not, which isn't exactly fun to me (I perfer shooting zombies in Resident Evil)

Moon just looks boring. I don't think I'll give it a try.

CoD 4 was personally better than 5 on the DS, it just lacked online play.

Modern Warfare Mobilized looks like it'll be excellent. Take CoD 4's good parts but add 6-man online play and survival mode. I'll actually hype this game a bunch.

And CORE is just bad, as my final conclusion from some play. It's hard to play with a thumbstrap and using all the buttons and you lose easy access to zooming and crouching if you do it with a stylus and one side. For all the delays they could've atleast spent the time improving it instead of letting it gather dust.


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Aug 15, 2009)

long waited game. works PERFECTLY with my r4 with ysmenu. 

this game wasnt as good as i thought it would be. the graphics cant compare to metroidh. it is just like moon and i didnt like moon.
i played one level and i stopped playing. i probably wont be playing it anymore. i rate this 4/10. this wasnt worth waiting for in the end.


----------



## P.S (Aug 15, 2009)

Can't wait to try it!


----------



## Fakie! (Aug 15, 2009)

I actually liked it. The control scheme could be better but the game is far from "unplayable" as some of you say it is. I really like 90's FPS so I guess that's why I'm enjoying it. It's certainly not one of the best games but it's MUCH MUCH better than the stupid shovelware we get every day.


----------



## Spikeynator (Aug 15, 2009)

zzzzz booring...!  ill just stick with fossil fighters  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



now thats a game lol i hope alot more like those come out real soon


----------



## berlinka (Aug 15, 2009)

I tried it this morning. It looked hopelessly boring. I found myself looking for some stuff I could not find and every enemy managed to hit me at least 2 times before I could kill him.

I REALLY DON'T LIKE THIS AT ALL!!!THIS IS A STUPID GAME ..... TRUST ME, I KNOW WHAT I'M SAYING, I'M A PRO!


----------



## Quick-zeno (Aug 15, 2009)

berlinka said:
			
		

> I tried it this morning. It looked hopelessly boring. I found myself looking for some stuff I could not find and every enemy managed to hit me at least 2 times before I could kill him.
> 
> I REALLY DON'T LIKE THIS AT ALL!!!THIS IS A STUPID GAME ..... TRUST ME, I KNOW WHAT I'M SAYING, I'M A PRO!



No pro i know liekz CAPS LOCK WHOOOOOOOOOO CRUSE CONTROL FOR THE COOL!


----------



## Mr.Mister (Aug 15, 2009)

I can honestly say that this game...

Sucks. My rating is 5/10

The graphics are okay to nice.
The gameplay is what you would find in a standard FPS.
The story is VERY dry.
The design overall though... IS HORRIBLE.

I played it for 10 minutes before giving up and throwing it away.


Lo and behold, Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare DS, Moon, Dementium, Call of Duty: World at War DS, and the king Metroid Prime Hunters, all are better, MUCH BETTER, first-person shooters on the DS.


----------



## crissm25 (Aug 15, 2009)

oh well another crappy Game That was w8ed alot..... I give it 4/10 
Lol? 6 months i was w8ing for this crap... hmmmm Lol?

i rather play Metroid prime or moon.. much better


----------



## CheatingSoi (Aug 16, 2009)

The only reason I downloaded this game is because I was reading it was a hyped up game, same thing happened with Moon (which I found relatively enjoyable) Anyway, this game looks like an early N64 game graphics wise. The game-play seems bland and you are simply thrown out there. Like seriously, the first thing you see is an enemy firing at you. And it doesn't seem like you can even kill an enemy without being hit at least once yourself. I ended up dieing after about 5 or 10 minutes of game play. I dunno if I was doing something wrong but I don't care. I just turned it off after that.


----------



## falcon64z8 (Aug 16, 2009)

CheatingSoi said:
			
		

> The only reason I downloaded this game is because I was reading it was a hyped up game, same thing happened with Moon (which I found relatively enjoyable) Anyway, this game looks like an early N64 game graphics wise. The game-play seems bland and you are simply thrown out there. Like seriously, the first thing you see is an enemy firing at you. And it doesn't seem like you can even kill an enemy without being hit at least once yourself. I ended up dieing after about 5 or 10 minutes of game play. I dunno if I was doing something wrong but I don't care. I just turned it off after that.



LOL, same thing happen to me.

O and did anyone tried out the multiplayer, because this game is almost a reminisce of Quake II.


----------



## CheatingSoi (Aug 16, 2009)

falcon64z8 said:
			
		

> CheatingSoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



love the avatar picture! my friend and I, back in the day always had these inside jokes about pierce brosnan and Q so he made this video and then i made some remakes and stuff later. idk why but for like a year straight we would just talk in the the voices we used in that video. Basically we exaggerated the fact that Perice (as James Bond) always sounds out of breath and stuff.

Sorry for being off topic but that avatar just trigger and old memory.


----------



## Gagarin (Aug 16, 2009)

Cinsidiring the crap for last three weeks on DS, this game is great. Kind of Doom type. Still can't wait for english Layton...


----------



## cupajoe (Aug 16, 2009)

No Wifi. Really? REALLY?!


----------



## DSGamer64 (Aug 16, 2009)

Terrible game


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 16, 2009)

_/joins the crowd:_
this game is absolute garbage

but srly
this game is bad, metroid was much better


----------



## zeromac (Aug 16, 2009)

wow i love this game, it goes straight into the fighting oh and i think i know why most of you dont like it, ITS  A MATURE SHOOTER, there isnt supposed to be a tutorial or any shit, your supposed to know how to play a good fps on ds, and i think most of you dont, but me im loving the game so far, straight into action

EDIT: oh and im tanking this game with the pistol

EDIT2: oh and this is a STRATEGIC fps not a RAMBO IN WITH NOOB TUBE fps, thats kinda why i like it lol


----------



## Exbaddude (Aug 16, 2009)

This game is okay. Really Fun MULTIPLAYER! ^^


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 16, 2009)

zeromac said:
			
		

> wow i love this game, it goes straight into the fighting oh and i think i know why most of you dont like it, ITS  A MATURE SHOOTER, there isnt supposed to be a tutorial or any shit, your supposed to know how to play a good fps on ds, and i think most of you dont, but me im loving the game so far, straight into action
> 
> EDIT: oh and im tanking this game with the pistol
> 
> EDIT2: oh and this is a STRATEGIC fps not a RAMBO IN WITH NOOB TUBE fps, thats kinda why i like it lol


I love how this dude just called everyone who doesn't like the game(which you've all lost) noobs.  We've STATED why we don't like you, you blubbering buffoon.  It's not a "mature" shooter, it's a "lame" shooter.


----------



## themuddaload (Aug 16, 2009)

WHAT>!>!>!>!>??!?!?>!>!?!!? its actually out?!?!?!?! like after a year and a half?!?!?!?!?>!>!? woo


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Aug 16, 2009)

zeromac said:
			
		

> wow i love this game, it goes straight into the fighting oh and i think i know why most of you dont like it, ITS  A MATURE SHOOTER, *there isnt supposed to be a tutorial or any shit*, your supposed to know how to play a good fps on ds, and i think most of you dont, but me im loving the game so far, straight into action
> 
> EDIT: oh and im tanking this game with the pistol
> 
> EDIT2: oh and this is a STRATEGIC fps not a RAMBO IN WITH NOOB TUBE fps, thats kinda why i like it lol


Sorry, my bullshit detector just got off.

Hit "Single Player". There are 4 options. The first three being the difficulty options, and the fourth being, lo and behold, the tutorial.

Before advocating a game, you should at least check it out. It makes you look less like a dumbass.


----------



## updowners (Aug 16, 2009)

ZAFDeltaForce said:
			
		

> zeromac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh shit, really? Damn it. I think I'm turning retarded.


----------



## CatScam (Aug 16, 2009)

This is exactly what I thought it would be an old school FPS, & I don’t know why people keep saying there was hype. There was no hype just anticipation hell if you look at the old posts here most were expecting it to be a let down because of all the delays, how can you call that hype. 

But I’m stuck after the save game room, I see an air vent on the side of the wall but I can’t get in. But other then the vent I see a few doors asking for keys I found the first key but I can’t find the one for the three doors anywhere. Can you even crawl in air vents in this game?


----------



## redact (Aug 16, 2009)

crissm25 said:
			
		

> oh well another crappy Game That was w8ed alot..... I give it 4/10
> Lol? 6 months i was w8ing for this crap... hmmmm Lol?
> 
> i rather play Metroid prime or moon.. much better



hate to be off-topic but writing the numeral 8 in the middle of words is extremely annoying, in a text message i can understand that you are attempting to write it quickly but this is different.  you are typing on a keyboard (or at least an OSK) and you're posting on forum, there is no rush to post, there is no annoying typing style.  please just take the time to type "waiting"

(don't bother correcting my grammar, bad grammar that is readable is infinately better than numerals being used withing words)


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 16, 2009)

Doesn't do much for me, very generic.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 16, 2009)

mercluke said:
			
		

> crissm25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I completely agree with you. Typing numerals in a word when you're typing with a keyboard just makes you (look like) a troll.


----------



## HtheB (Aug 16, 2009)

This game is actually what I was expecting! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Good game for a DS!
Everyone saw the videos on IGN (or, somewhere else). You could already expect a game like this!
Mixing Doom, Quake, and Counter Strike  == C.O.R.E.

Seriously, the guys that says the controls sux  >>> It means your DS SUX! Calibrate your system or go to a doc if you are too cripled to play the game

I played it before I read any of the comments here... honestly: THIS IS THE BEST FPS GAME ON THE DS YET! GREAT GAME!

Also remember, *this is No Way's FIRST (DS) game!*

*Watch the credits* guys before talking BULLSHIT! There are *ONLY A COUPLE persons who made this game!*
How many people involved MP:H and CoD!??!?!?!

THIS IS A SUPERB GAME DONE BY A SMALL TEAM!
Hope that they will make a next version  (or a similair game) of CORE!

Keep up the good work No Way team!

And for all the kiddos that "are following others users comments like sheeps":  Go F*ck urself...

CORE: 8/10

period!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 16, 2009)

HtheB said:
			
		

> This game is actually what I was expecting!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Erm, you shouldn't grade someone by how new their team is and how many people made it. If they were a good team, they would've been able to spit polish everything and make it good. EnjoyUp, a small developer, developed their first games ever not too long ago. Their first game was Chronos Twin, which was quite good (although a little basic with looks and audio), then followed by Zombie BBQ, another good game. If you're reviewing a game, going soft on it because it's their first doesn't help or because they have a small team. Oh yeah, and 5th Cell's first DS game was Drawn to Life, which had a hell of a lot more polish than this. Then they made Lock's Quest, which was even better. Now their making Scribblenauts, enough said.

The controls suck because if you're using a thumbstrap and both shoulder buttons you'll lose a significant amount of accuracy and if you use a stylus you'll lose out on easy zooming and crouching. I mean, I've got pretty big hands and it still doesn't fit well.

Your review had nothing to do with the game other than bitching about people saying its bad and saying the developer is new so we should give them a break. The only thing I saw relating to the gameplay was the whole Quake, Doom, and Counterstrike thing. Counterstrike? What the fuck are you talking about. The only thing it has to do with Counterstrike is maybe the guy on the cover art having an incredibly small resemblance to the guy on Counterstrike. The gameplay is absolutely nothing like Doom and atleast the Quake DS port was a lot more polished than this. Maybe actually write a review next time than a whine festival?


----------



## Domination (Aug 16, 2009)

Personally, I don't think it sucks. But yeah, its full of mediocrity. And no Wifi is a sad loss too.

CoD WAW is still the best FPS on DS in my opinion.


----------



## Djay187 (Aug 16, 2009)

CatScam said:
			
		

> But I’m stuck after the save game room, I see an air vent on the side of the wall but I can’t get in. But other then the vent I see a few doors asking for keys I found the first key but I can’t find the one for the three doors anywhere. Can you even crawl in air vents in this game?


Not sure if you still need help but go through door to the left of the save thing, into Armoury, through door to left of turret, up stairs, turn right, down stairs on the left into a big room with columns, turn right and go in between the two big storage crates, jump over the grey blocks to end level.
Haven't been able to get into any vents yet but in the tutorial you can.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Aug 16, 2009)

Reading many of the replies, it looks like a gravy train of hate. If I had to guess, though, I'd say most of that stems from the game being pretty difficult. Enemies don't just stand there like targets, and it's also not a hurt-and-heal system.

But whatever.

If you read my posts about the game in any related threads prior to its release, I was expecting to read tons and tons of disappointment about it, and my prediction came true. On the flip side, I'm actually enjoying CORE. It ain't no Half-Life, but for what it sets out to do -- offer a retro-style, Doom-like experience -- it works for me. But regardless of personal taste, the game is far from "terrible," "garbage," or "shit." The controls work fine, the collision detection is good, the level design is competent, and the A.I. is defensive. I've yet to come across anything in the game that is broken.


----------



## Djay187 (Aug 16, 2009)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> Reading many of the replies, it looks like a gravy train of hate. If I had to guess, though, I'd say most of that stems from the game being pretty difficult. Enemies don't just stand there like targets, and it's also not a hurt-and-heal system.
> 
> But whatever.
> 
> If you read my posts about the game in any related threads prior to its release, I was expecting to read tons and tons of disappointment about it, and my prediction came true. On the flip side, I'm actually enjoying CORE. It ain't no Half-Life, but for what it sets out to do -- offer a retro-style, Doom-like experience -- it works for me. But regardless of personal taste, the game is far from "terrible," "garbage," or "shit." The controls work fine, the collision detection is good, the level design is competent, and the A.I. is defensive. I've yet to come across anything in the game that is broken.


Yep, completely agree with. It's definitely not easy and I've got no issue with the controls, have to say I'm quite enjoying it.


----------



## HtheB (Aug 16, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Your review had nothing to do with the game other than bitching about people saying its bad and saying the developer is new so we should give them a break.
> Who said I was making a review? I was just replying to the sheeps over here
> 
> 
> ...


Erm.... Port is just a port... nothing different from the original one... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 jeez...



About the controls:Why the hell do people use a thumb wrist or.. whatever they called...
Just use the damn stylus... 
ok, now people will talk shitty about the "R" button... ok here is your answer: use your pink! 
Works perfectly, (unless you're crippled)


enough said........ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh yeah one more thing:

The Game musics are awesome!


----------



## Pcygigas (Aug 16, 2009)

the game aint half bad but it lack smoothness of what mp:h or COD had.
and lol when you blast a person head the blood looks weird.
even goldeneye was better than this IMO...


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Aug 16, 2009)

This game really isnt bad at all. Its obviously the best shooter on the DS.

People who are saying its bad clearly played it for 5 minutes and either sucked at it or thought it was too hard.


----------



## Master Mo (Aug 16, 2009)

Framerate is not good enough for First-Person. I hate it, when it is not fluid in First-Person... gives me headache.


----------



## SD456 (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi all!

This game is really cool.


----------



## teonintyfive (Aug 16, 2009)

What the hell!? Did they remove WiFi? I remember reading about DM and CTF online multiplayer...


----------



## TraumaHoundNDS (Aug 16, 2009)

Either my bleary, coffee-less eyes deceive me or you're saying C.O.R.E. is _really_ out. Lemme look further into this...






...holy smokes, it _is_ out! Well, now I know what I'm doing today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, if it's not too much trouble, could the folks who were really wishing this game'd come out (myself included) start wishing for Gauntlet to get released? Seems if we really believe it can come true so why not again?


----------



## MeisterNo874 (Aug 16, 2009)

great game, shitty cover.

is it only me, or no1 can design a decent cover for ds game?


----------



## MG4M3R (Aug 16, 2009)

Played it and my conclusion is: it sucks!



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> People who are saying its bad clearly played it for 5 minutes and either sucked at it or thought it was too hard.



C.O.R.E. is just like Quake, but with shity framerate, bad story, bad graphics for a DS game and other few issues...


If you want a real FPS for DS try CoD5, Dementiun or Metroid Prime Hunters.


----------



## nitrodude150 (Aug 16, 2009)

why does the description sound like a description for resident evil?


----------



## CatScam (Aug 16, 2009)

Djay187 said:
			
		

> CatScam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Djay187 I forgot all about jumping, I must have been in that room 20 times now.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 16, 2009)

Djay187 said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This. There's nothing BAD about the controls.


----------



## Fakie! (Aug 16, 2009)

C'mon guys, you seem to have forgotten that Rogue Agent was absolute SHIT, and I actually beat that game. I remember that you couldn't even tell when you were actually hitting someone. CORE is MUCH better IMO, but yeah, it's still nothing more than a little nice old school FPS.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Aug 16, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Djay187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But nothing good or revoLutionary either. they just do the job, but could have been much better.


----------



## cheeo (Aug 16, 2009)

Five best things about this game IMO.


5. Creepy surroundings

4. Enemies are tuff.

3. Nice looking for a DS game.

2. Nicely designed levels with different looks.

1. Its not another boring RPG!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 16, 2009)

Fakie! said:
			
		

> C'mon guys, you seem to have forgotten that Rogue Agent was absolute SHIT, and I actually beat that game. I remember that you couldn't even tell when you were actually hitting someone. CORE is MUCH better IMO, but yeah, it's still nothing more than a little nice old school FPS.



Saying it's better than Rogue Agent is like saying I'm smarter than the guy wearing the safety helmet. Every other FPS on the system is better than Goldeneye. Even this hunk of junk.

What's with all the kiddies saying "THIS GAME ROCKS BEST FPS ON THE DS!?!?!?" And good graphics for a DS games? The character models are fugly and the rest of the graphics are just basic 3-D. This ain't no Kingdom Hearts or Riz Zoawd for graphics.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Aug 16, 2009)

cheeo said:
			
		

> 3. Nice looking for a DS game.



Metroid Prime Hunters was a near launch game, and looks much better than this.


----------



## teonintyfive (Aug 16, 2009)

Actually this surprised me. It's very good. Seriously, it is very, very good! The thing that surprised me the most is that there are actual god damn decals on the walls when you shoot, something CoD didn't have (I rarely saw bullet shots anywhere!). Health stations etc remind me of Half Life. It's a pretty nice, fast-paced FPS. This thing, is GOOD, play it.


----------



## dragonbladerxx1 (Aug 16, 2009)

Does this have online play??? PLease answer my Question b4 i buy/download it...


----------



## HaniKazmi (Aug 16, 2009)

No online, just single and multicard lan play.


----------



## dragonbladerxx1 (Aug 16, 2009)

ok thanks for the answer... and....
DAMN!!! no ONline play! Im pissed! oh well... beter stick with mph and cod 5


----------



## toh_yxes (Aug 16, 2009)

This is the best multiplayer game I have played for awhile. The maps are great fun to play, and its fun watching my friend shoot me in the head with the machine gun and not killing me, then I use a shotgun.


----------



## cracker (Aug 16, 2009)

Man... To all the haters: Try to program something yourself. If it turns out anything as good as this then you will have prevailed. Programming games isn't as easy as you may think so you should give them some slack.

On a sidenote:
The DS isn't as advanced as some may have believed it is so it isn't capable of displaying images like next-gen consoles. If you had hoped for this then your next best bet is the PSP...


----------



## Sstew (Aug 17, 2009)

toh_yxes said:
			
		

> This is the best multiplayer game I have played for awhile. The maps are great fun to play, and its fun watching my friend shoot me in the head with the machine gun and not killing me, then I use a shotgun.




Nice, on a side note, Is it me or is your sig ridiculously large?


----------



## deathfisaro (Aug 17, 2009)

Well, even on 360 and PS3 good graphics has absolutely no relationship to being fun.

People will start wearing "fun game goggles" and start saying how the graphics are good, the soundtrack is excellent and buncha bullcrap anyway.

Of course it's almost always preferable that a game to be fun AND have good graphics, but personally I'd rather play a fun game that looks bad over a good looking game that's not fun.


----------



## vhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

deathfisaro said:
			
		

> Well, even on 360 and PS3 good graphics has absolutely no relationship to being fun.
> 
> People will start wearing "fun game goggles" and start saying how the graphics are good, the soundtrack is excellent and buncha bullcrap anyway.
> 
> Of course it's almost always preferable that a game to be fun AND have good graphics, but personally I'd rather play a fun game that looks bad over a good looking game that's not fun.




I feel the same way.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 17, 2009)

cracker said:
			
		

> Man... To all the haters: Try to program something yourself. If it turns out anything as good as this then you will have prevailed. Programming games isn't as easy as you may think so you should give them some slack.
> 
> On a sidenote:
> The DS isn't as advanced as some may have believed it is so it isn't capable of displaying images like next-gen consoles. If you had hoped for this then your next best bet is the PSP...



Y'know, I guess we should give some slack to the Imagine game creators then. I mean, it's so hard to program the game so don't keep ripping on them. It's a bad excuse to say "give them slack because they made a game". There's tons of terrible games that the average man or even a decent programmer can't make and we don't give them slack. Why are we pulling out the sympathy card now?

The DS isn't as advanced as the PSP, of course, but these graphics ain't special at all. It's rudementary 3-D. 

Also, am I the only one who noticed your bullets are essentially red pixels or am I just seeing things wrong?


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 17, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> cracker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I second this.  Do you not recall that they are PAID to make games?  These aren't flashgames that can get away with not having good graphics, or good gameplay.  These are *real*, paid-for games.  This game(CORE) is an unpolished, poorly made game.  And yeah, bullets ARE little more then red pixels.


----------



## Pavichokche (Aug 17, 2009)

The story mode is helpless, however the multi-player is the best I've seen on the ds so far. A surprising game it is, definitely wort downloading for the multi-player, especially since it gives the same experience as that of multi-card play to the people doing download play


----------



## cracker (Aug 17, 2009)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It may be true that it isn't the best work programmers have done but it might just be pir8rs curse... (Where only the top 1% of everthing _EVER_ made is worthy)... sorry for the 8...


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 17, 2009)

cracker said:
			
		

> It may be true that it isn't the best work programmers have done but it might just be pir8rs curse... (Where only the top 1% of everthing _EVER_ made is worthy)... sorry for the 8...



Is it really so hard to type out "ate"?  And really, for the work that was supposedly put into this, is it any wonder that many, many people don't like this game?

*And before you people start throwing around "i hopped the bandwagon", I was one of the first people to download and comment on it here.  I didn't like it from the start.*


----------



## MeleeMaster500 (Aug 17, 2009)

I really wish a developer could make some really good control scheme for fps games on the DS. I just think it's more natural to have a wii-like "deadzone" for keeping the stylus on the screen instead of having to move it everywhere...


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Aug 17, 2009)

Stanleyopar2000's C.O.R.E DS REVIEW 



Please Rate, Comment, Or even Subscribe! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(oh, and the ROM Link Was removed there)


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 17, 2009)

Stanleyopar, that was quite a good review you made there. I liked it.


----------



## teonintyfive (Aug 17, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> The DS isn't as advanced as the PSP, of course, but these graphics ain't special at all. It's rudementary 3-D.
> 
> Also, am I the only one who noticed your bullets are essentially red pixels or am I just seeing things wrong?


While you also completely ignore the amazing (in my opinion) lighting effects on the viewmodels and the world itself, those "red pixels" are lasers. Everything is a pixel on a screen, duh. The decal system has blown me away (I SHOT ON A WALL AND I CAN SEE WHERE OMFG). This game is *GOOD.*


----------



## BastarB (Aug 17, 2009)

AHAHAHAHAHA, spelling fail, they spell it METEOR LABO"L"ATORIES instead of "METEOR LABO"R"ATORIES" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  at every texture with the "C.O.R.E Logo" atleast it's the same symbol as the game icon.

English isn't my first language, but it should really be LABORATORIES and not LABOLATORIES, or maybe since the game takes place in the future, the letter in the word may have change from R to L !!?


----------



## Fakie! (Aug 18, 2009)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you pay for it?


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 18, 2009)

Fakie! said:
			
		

> shinkukage09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, but many, many, many other people *did*.  They did a poor job on a game that could've been really good.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 18, 2009)

teonintyfive said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's the difference between "lasers" and "poor graphics and lack of polish that makes crappy bullet animations"? Last time I checked 99% of lasers don't look like terrible looking small boxes that fly across the screen.

If you're being "blown away" by being able to see your bullet holes in the wall, then you've got issues. I would definately trade off seeing holes in the wall for good gameplay. The developers, on the other hand, beg to differ.

You're obviously wearing "fun game goggles" (look in previous posts). You think "GAME WITH SHOOTING" and immediately start having a fuckgasm and saying everything else is phenominal and it's the best game since Super Mario Bros. You can't deny this game isn't pushing the boundaries on anything. It's not even against the walls attempting to push the boundaries. It's just there, and crappy.


----------



## Djay187 (Aug 18, 2009)

I've spent a few more hours with this now and I'm beginning to think that there are some things that the developers have put time into.
The environments, enemies and weapons really start to vary, there's secret areas to find, I also like the way the story unfolds by using the computers and pads that you find lying around and being able to use computers to look at cams to check out areas that you'll visit.
We can all gather the drawbacks to this game by reading previous posts, especially how hard it is not be to be hit when attacking something, but I do think some posts have been a little harsh. It's no MPH but I don't think it's that far behind CoD or Moon.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 18, 2009)

teonintyfive said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umm, in right about every shooter nowadays you see that, but it disappears after a few seconds which is lame IMO.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Aug 19, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Stanleyopar, that was quite a good review you made there. I liked it.




oh,.....Thanks!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 19, 2009)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I like something or someone (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) I'll say so.


----------



## V1073NT (Aug 20, 2009)

Finally! This game has been pushed back like 5 times...Made me wait like 8 months


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 20, 2009)

V1073NT said:
			
		

> Finally! This game has been pushed back like 5 times...Made me wait like 8 months


You're late


----------



## redact (Aug 21, 2009)

tried this out yesterday, as others said;
it's kinda meh


----------



## Arm73 (Aug 21, 2009)

MG4M3R said:
			
		

> Played it and my conclusion is: it sucks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




And after I played those games to death, can I finally give this one a try ? Sure better games are out on the system, but if you like shooters, and you already played the others, there's not much competition out there right now, so I might as well play CORE and try to be happy with it


----------



## MagNetCZ (Aug 21, 2009)

It might have been kinda dull, slow in the beginning along with not being able to evade the enemies' fire most of the time but they really did a good job with the ending part, goes far from the Quake look, gives you new weps, has enemies with visible and dodgeable projectiles and is well paced. Luvly. Also from the ending it seems that if there is going to be a sequel it prolly should be an RTS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't hate this game right away, it gets better eventually. Pity you can't play the MP mode with bots though, as it will take me a while before I'll be able to test it out.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 21, 2009)

MagNetCZ said:
			
		

> It might have been kinda dull, slow in the beginning along with not being able to evade the enemies' fire most of the time but they really did a good job with the ending part, goes far from the Quake look, gives you new weps, has enemies with visible and dodgeable projectiles and is well paced. Luvly. Also from the ending it seems that if there is going to be a sequel it prolly should be an RTS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A sequel? Nice joke. I'm surprised this game actually got released after all the delays.

Anyway, it should be able to pick people up from the beginning. If it doesn't, then it's already lost half the battle. 

There's no DS games with multiplayer bots, as far as I know. If I'm wrong, tell me.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 21, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> MagNetCZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Metroid Prime Hunters has an option for bots. Go to the multicard option and set up, you can add up to 3 bots (in any mode, free-for-all or team)


----------



## MagNetCZ (Aug 21, 2009)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed, and they're quite not bad either.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 21, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> MagNetCZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't you know? The sequel will be called Duke Nukem Forever.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 21, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not only do the initials mean "Did Not Finish", but they really knew what they were doing calling it "Forever"...


----------



## crook (Aug 22, 2009)

Why the hell would someone play this crap anyway?


----------



## CatScam (Aug 24, 2009)

Well after playing this game for some time now I’d have to say this is probably the best FPS on the DS so far. Excellent level design, beautiful & unique rooms, innovative enemies & a gloomy feel, it gets better & better as you play. I don’t get why some people are put off with the slow beginning I have yet to play a RPG that starts off with any excitement but later picks up midway threw & no one cry’s about that.


----------

